# 337/20AE/GLI Calipers on Golf (Mk4)



## Mr. EüroMatt (May 9, 2007)

I'm sure this question has been asked several times, but I'm coming up dry on finding an affordable solution.
I have a 2000 Mk4 Golf 2.0L and I just got a set of OE "Santa Monica" alloys from a friend of mine and I want to replace my brake calipers with the red ones found on the 337/20AE GTIs and Jetta GLI.
I've found some 'upgrade kits' with slotted or cross drilled rotors and red calipers, for either the front or rear wheels, but they cost up to about $2,000 - and I don't have $4,000 to spend on calipers and rotors.
All I would like to do is replace the calipers. Does anyone have the OE Part Numbers for the Calipers used on the 337/20AE/GLI? What should I look out for while doing this type of conversion?
(I don't want to paint my OE calipers, just want to swap them out.)
Thanks.


----------



## Mr. EüroMatt (May 9, 2007)

*Re: 337/20AE/GLI Calipers on Golf (97JettaGLXVR6)*

... anyone? ...


----------



## ehauptmann (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: 337/20AE/GLI Calipers on Golf (97JettaGLXVR6)*

I believe the MKIII brakes are different than the MKIV's and therefore, you cannot just swap out the calipers. You will need to get new carriers and probably a new bracket. I saw in the classifieds, come guy is parting out a 2005 GLI and selling the complete brake set for $300 + shipping. You could grab that for cheap and if they don't work, you could always sell them to someone else (a lot of MKIV GL owners would love to upgrade to the GLI brakes so you shouldn't have a problem selling them). other than that, you will need to get a full conversion kit that comes with new rotors and calipers. 
just my thoughts.


----------



## Mr. EüroMatt (May 9, 2007)

*Re: 337/20AE/GLI Calipers on Golf (ehauptmann)*

Awesome, thanks man.
Also, I do have a MkIV Golf, although I used to have a MkIII Jetta. Anyways, thanks for the tip.


----------



## ehauptmann (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: 337/20AE/GLI Calipers on Golf (97JettaGLXVR6)*

sorry about that, i didn't read your post carefully enough. on the MK4, they are the same calipers, just painted. parts4vw.com sells an upgrade kit for about $360 that comes with Zimmermann cross drilled Rotors, Aftermarket Audi TT Carriers, and Mintex Redbox pads with sensor. Fits all MK4 G/J/NB 1.8T, G/J VR6. Must use at least 16" Wheels. (MKIV Jetta Wolfsburg 16" BBS wheels will not work).
If you still want the painted calipers, get some brake paint and paint them. It's not very hard to do and the paint costs a few bucks at the part store. Just make sure you have really clean calipers before painting. 
good luck.


----------



## Mr. EüroMatt (May 9, 2007)

*Re: 337/20AE/GLI Calipers on Golf (ehauptmann)*

It's all good.
Hmmm... do you have a link? I've found the 337/20AE 10.1 conversion kit (here) but those are just the rear wheels and about $800








I have a set of Santa Monica alloys that I'm going to put on soon - just looking for the right set of tires (and a job - LOL).
Thanks for the help


----------



## ehauptmann (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: 337/20AE/GLI Calipers on Golf (97JettaGLXVR6)*

this is the link to the package i sent:
http://www.parts4vws.com/catal...intex

to check out other packages, go to the Products "garage" at the top of the page, then select category. at the top of the category page, select Category 'Brake', then select A4 for chassis, then select Golf and then your engine type. Hit search and you will see a few options show up. the link above is for a Jetta 1.8T but should be the same for any MK4. 
Good luck with the job search.


----------

